# Shimano Stradic 8000 FE vs. Penn Battle 5000



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Apples to oranges or will both do the job? I am looking to pair one of them reels to a Shimano 7'2" Terez Waxwing rod ( 10-30 lbs ). We had a great time site casting to gaffer mahi the other day and I am at looking to getting another combo. I used a cheap 7' inshore MH striper rod and a 5000 Daiwa Excellor. Would need to know if the reel size of the Stradic 8000 is comparable to the Battle 5000 ( I've only handled the Battle 5000 ). The price difference is only $34.00. Battle :$99.99 / Stradic $134.99. I am leaning towards the Shimano.

Plan to use for beach, bank and pier fishing also


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just looking at sizes online the Stradic holds alot more line and weighs the same ... penn 12lb 250yards, Stradic 12 lb 345 yards


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ive thought about the battles myself before Al. I guess I need to get one and try it. My slammers have been to good to me though. There are only two things that I dont like. One is the small handle...When I'm boat fishing. The other is the speed. I wish it would take up more line, again, only when boat fishing.

If they would make a 560 with a big handle, it'd be the deal.

I used to like the stradic but I grinded the gears out of them before.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I love my Shimanos but to me they've always been a lure reel not a bottom fishing or heavy duty reel. Kinda like an Abu. I like my reels to have some beef to em. But that's just me.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

have had stradics and sargus/battles.
i got rid of stradics and have 3 sargus/battles now.(2 6000-1 4000)
for their price range they seem hard to beat.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The black Penn reel on a sunset red Terez would look pretty cool... still weighing out my options.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have a sargus 4000(black/smoke grey)with dark green p/p on an 11' loomis(matte black blank with black guides wrapped in black thread)
have gotten many comments on it.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> i have a sargus 4000(black/smoke grey)with dark green p/p on an 11' loomis(matte black blank with black guides wrapped in black thread)
> have gotten many comments on it.


You got a murdered out combo very gangster, I like it. I have never fished a Stridic so I can't tell you much about it but I have 3 Battles 2 x 5000 and 1 x 4000 and they are tanks, very smooth and bring in a lot of like very quick. If you don't mined a slower retrieve you can get a 460 slammer for $100 on eBay and free shipping.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

right you are!

as a matter of fact i have a 560 slammer for sale just because of slow retrieve.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Mode:l BTL5000 ; Mono Cap. (yds/lb) 250/12; Braid Cap. (yds/lb) 220/15 • 190/17 405/20 • 305/30 • 250/40; Bearings: 6+1; Max Drag: 20 lbs; Gear Ratio: 5.6:1; Weight (oz) 20.3

Model: ST8000FJ; Mono Cap. (lbs/yds) 12/345 16/250 20/185; Braid Cap. (lbs/yds) 40/270 50/265 65/195; Bearings: 5+1; Max Drag: 29 lbs; Gear Ratio: 5+1; 4.8:1; Weight (oz) 20.5 

I can't figure the table thing - but hey - there they are side by side. I'd give my vote to the Shimano too. 

Oh, wait - I'm looking at the Shimano FJ - not the FE - Hmm....


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

What about a saragosa 8k? Well proven for stuff like that


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

New Kent Newbie said:


> What about a saragosa 8k? Well proven for stuff like that


you got one for sale?


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a Penn Sargus 5000 and will tell you that this reel can be a piece of crap (at times). With your average cast this reel is fine, but when you want more distance is when things go wrong. The bail will flip over in the middle of your cast slaming your bait right in front of you and have your buddies laughing at you. The Sargus is known for the bail flip. Otherwise the drag is great and you cant beat the price.


----------

